# Shared (Linux) Dedicated Server, möglichst günstig



## lukelukeluke (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

Ich habe ein Projekt, für welches ich einen Dedicated Server brauche (wenn möglich Linux (Distribution ziemlich egal) mit SSH). Darauf würde eine Server-Applikation mit nicht allzuviel Traffic laufen.
Ich bräuchte also ein paar Ports offen, ca. 10-100 mb Speicherplatz und wenn möglich einen Server, der nicht unter Dauerbelastung steht.

Das billigste Angebot, was ich bisher gesehen habe war bei Solnet: http://www.solnet.ch/produkte/server/dedicated/linux.html
Da kostet der Dedicated Linux Server 50 schweizerfranken (ca. 31 Euro). Dieser hat aber weitaus mehr, als ich eigentlich brauche.

Gibt es günstigere Dedicated Server? (Kann in Deutschland oder in der Schweiz sein). Gibt es vielleicht sogar Shared Dedicated Server, wo man nur begrenzten Zugriff hat, aber trotzdem Applikationen laufen lassen kann?
Hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruss, Lukas


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo lukelukeluke,

um was für eine Applikation geht es denn? Je nachdem, was es ist, kann ich dir ggf. nötigen Platz auf unseren Servern anbieten ...

P.S.: 31,-- Euro für einen dedizierten Server sind mehr als nur günstig ...


----------



## lukelukeluke (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Arne,


			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo lukelukeluke,
> um was für eine Applikation geht es denn? Je nachdem, was es ist, kann ich dir ggf. nötigen Platz auf unseren Servern anbieten ...


Das tönt ja schon mal super!
Es geht um eine Liga für Macintosh Multiplayer Games. Die Community ist ziemlich klein und es wird nicht allzuviele Interessenten geben (50-500 denke ich).
Die Server- Anwendung, welche ich entwickeln werde (teilweise schon entwickelt habe), lässt Clients miteinander chatten und sich für online Spiele verabreden.
Der Traffic, welcher verursacht wird, wird also ziemlich klein sein, Speicherplatz brauche ich auch nicht viel, nur eben für die Server Anwendung (bleibt vielleicht unter 10mb)...
Ich bräuchte nur Zugriff per SSH, eine Java Virtual Machine (wenn möglich vielleicht auch Javac) und ein paar Ports.


			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.: 31,-- Euro für einen dedizierten Server sind mehr als nur günstig ...


Das dachte ich auch, als ich das Angebot gesehen habe.
Jedoch bin ich in Ausbildung und das Projekt wird sehr wahrscheinlich nie Geld einbringen (Freeware). Ausserdem könnte ich den Server nie auslasten, wäre also fast schade...
Ob dieses Projekt überhaupt lange fortgesetzt wird, ist unklar, am Anfang wird es in einem sehr kleinen Ramen betrieben...
-Lukas


----------

